
Why Are Pigeons’ Feet So Fucked Up? - molteanu
https://www.thestranger.com/seattle/why-are-pigeons-feet-so-fucked-up/Content?oid=17556477
======
audiometry
Huh so the conclusion is strangulation by string and thread is the answer???

